# any pembs girls having tx?



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone out there having tx at the moment?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Kara

I'm going to be having treatment soon at Cardiff.  Where are you having treatment

Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

same place as you hun

ivf wales


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Kara

Are you having treatment soon

Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im having my next cycle in october, should start down regging in sept

did you find the clinic boards towards the top of the first page on here


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not the best on this site, i have a lot to learn.  Where abouts is it

Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=215.0

theres a link


----------

